# Paging OlEdScott - Someone in need of



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

your expert advice in Aisle 5!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=29362


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

bimini said:


> your expert advice in Aisle 5!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=29362


Yeah, I saw this and the heart started raciong -- send me in, Coach! -- but then I saw the kid was only 15. Besides, Kerry Irons gave him a bit of a swat later (just before he gave ME a bit of one, ho, ho. Kerry's noted sense of humor failed to activate this morning, for some odd reason.)


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

OldEdScott said:


> Yeah, I saw this and the heart started raciong -- send me in, Coach! -- but then I saw the kid was only 15. Besides, Kerry Irons gave him a bit of a swat later (just before he gave ME a bit of one, ho, ho. Kerry's noted sense of humor failed to activate this morning, for some odd reason.)


inevitably the answer always involves a two by four, a level saddle and some pie--but only if you're not racing.


----------

